# King Power new acquisition



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

My first Hublot, and I am really enjoying it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Congratulation Matt that looks sick. I held a Hublot for the 1st time last week, pretty badass .1 of my buddies got 1. 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks man. It's a beast, that's for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Bardwell (Mar 19, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## dell1981 (Aug 25, 2017)

congrats nice watch


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Bad ass I had one before but sold it









I kinda want another one lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tag_mclaren (Mar 19, 2013)

congrats! ... pretty cool


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

skkali168 said:


> Bad ass I had one before but sold it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, they are very cool unique pieces. Yours was nice too, I hate trading off a piece and then seeing one down the road, same thing happens to me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

tag_mclaren said:


> congrats! ... pretty cool


Thanks man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vural (Apr 30, 2012)

Cool. Congratulations


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## asteele711 (Jan 5, 2016)

Awesome, congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirKing7 (Feb 9, 2017)

Congrats on your new acquisition


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)

Really cool watch indeed. Awesome.


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, it's really taken over most of the wrist time lately!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thatsnickq (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks awesome Matt. Congrats on the purchase


----------



## OpulenTimepieces (Sep 11, 2017)

Insane looking King Power! enjoy it!


----------



## Skyrider01 (Aug 26, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## correctomundo (Jul 27, 2009)

Wear it in the best of health


----------



## Hankt (Nov 24, 2017)

Nice watch!


----------

